# Smoked Baked Potatoes



## Dutch

Smoked Baked Potatoes 

1 Medium sized baking potato per person 
Vegetable oil 
Kosher salt 

Give each 'tater a generous rub down with the vegetable oil and sprinkle all over with kosher salt. Place on rack in smoker and â€œbakeâ€ for approx. 90 minutes or until fork tender (fork should insert easily).

Good to do when your smoking a ham or roast.


----------



## brianj517

Sounds great, Earl. Here's my variation

Coat the taters liberally with "I can't believe its not butter" spray. Sprinkle each with garlic salt and a little parsley. Wrap in HD foil and poke a few holes on each side with a fork to allow smoke to penetrate. Then throw 'em in the smoker for around 90 minutes until they pass the fork test as you described.

Cheers,
Brian

PS; If your entree is to be prepared by the faster, direct grilling method over high heat, as with a steak for instance, you can speed the process by wrapping the taters in a damp paper towel and microwaving on high for around 4-5 minutes to soften. Don't forget to poke a couple holes first to allow steam to escape and prevent exploding.


----------



## hoosiersmoker

There's a rib-joint here in town that has the best red potatoes I've had. After I found out that I know the owner, I asked him what the recipe was. He wouldn't tell me. So like any good neighbor I worked long and hard to repilcate it:


1 Doz. (or so) Red potatoes cut in 1" cubes, skin on
Un-salted Butter for frying (about a stick)
McCormick Rotisserie Chicken Spice
Cast iron skillet

Heat the pan and melt butter. Add potatoes, coat one side well with seasoning and fry over med heat until almost done occasionally turning to coat potaoes. Cover and move pan to smoker for 30 min to an hour. Serve with meat.

Before you use your own chicken rub or favorite seasoning, try the McCormick first, you won't be disappointed. It's really good for an off the shelf. If anyone can improve on this recipe I'm sure it will be someone in this group.


----------



## ranger72

*Earl D- , brianj517 and hoosiersmoker*,

It all sounds good to me!

ranger72


----------



## shaneholz

I'm going to throw some in my smoker this Fri. I'm doing about 60 lbs of different meats but I can find room for a tater I'm sure. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## johnnyreb

yea theres always a corner somewhere for a 'tater ta hide out  8)


----------



## Dutch

My Bride came back from making groceries and bought a couple of baking sized sweet 'taters.  Think I'll give one a squirt of vegetable oil and coat it in some cinnamon and sugar and pop it in the smoker with Saturday's smoke session.  I want to do a brisket but the Bride wants me to do more ribs. I guess she didn't get her fill of ribs from Sunday and the boys ate what was left!  :D


----------



## riz9

sounds great but what temp do you have to cook the potatoes to get them done in 90 minutes?  Also should you poke holes in the potatoes or no.

Thanks everyone,
riz9


----------



## cajunsmoker

riz,

Smoke the potatos about the last hour and a half of your smoke.  If its not completely done, nuke :evil:   it for about 2 or 3 min and it will finish up.


----------



## Dutch

riz, I ended up doing the sweet 'taters with some chicken halves so I had my temps running about 300 deg. Cajun is right about nuking them if they're not done to your liking. I don't poke 'em with a fork unless I nuke them.  If they are really big, I'll stick a large stainless steel nail in each end to helpp with heat transfer.


----------



## riz9

Thanks for the advise guys.  Sounds like another great thing to throw on th smoker to fill up the grill space.

I bet if I smoke some fatties and potatoes I could make some mean breakfast hash.  

When you smoke the potatoes though are you just cooking them or do they really pick up the smoke flavor?


----------



## grinder

Potatoes don't seem to pick up much of the smoke flavor. It's probably because of the skin and the density of the potato. It's more of a conveniance, if you're smokin' other stuff. Most veggies will pick up the smoke flavor, though. Try peppers, onions, mushrooms, ect...Mmmmmmmm


----------



## bob-bqn

Grinder if you're looking for more smoke flavor try twice (baked) smoked potatoes.


----------



## riz9

Bob-BQN,

Your a genius!


----------

